# Caspar's Mantis shrimp...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My husband laid claim to this creature... and for some reason it went lime green. Now it's done that, he'll never part with it... He loves green!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol wow that shrimps pretty sweet. Congrats.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee adorable 

I am very jealous :3


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cute little green guy! You should call him Marvin the Mantis Shrimp lol.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

We named nim Dennis.... Dennis the menace.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Interesting. Lime green now. This is amazing!

Good luck with your mantis! What are you feeding him these days?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

those little pods that run around, and bits of shrimp on a skewer.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Haha neato!!!

I love their eyes. Crazy vision. And that snapping. 

So, now that he has one tank, does that mean you get to buy another one?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Well right now he's been thriving in a betta keeper on my husband's desk. I was thinking of buying one of cid's 1 gallon tanks to use for his fellow at the meet. At least as a stop gap. Personally I want a 12 biocube.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

the lime green is really neat!

but once he gets much bigger, you need a thick glass tank? can't they break glass?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

if I am reading it right, he should not get larger than 3 inches. and as long as I don't piss him off, he should be fine in regards to a tank.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ohh....duh! I'm thinking of a peacock mantis lol... 

good! no surprises on breaking tanks


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

looks kinda cute, what will u be feeding it?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

my neighbours from upstairs.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

hmm... i think the cops will be on to you... =)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

eh... yeah, I guess you are right. 

He's in isolation away from my tank, so I try to collect the pods for him. and I give him shrimp on a skewer. he has a powerful click. And is very watchful. he's eaten since I put the pods in today. I normally collect several.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

how did u get it to be so glowing green? feeding it kryponite? BEWARE SUPERMAN!! ITS A MANTIS SHRIMP!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not sure. I flipped the rock over to check on it today, and it was like... HUH?! green.... does not flouress. I did check. 

I think it's full of cybertonium.. better keep my decepticons away from the shrimp


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

well what ever u r doing to it, its working quite well!! haha... =) take more pics!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will, another day. I am going to a convention this weekend os I ened all the abttery power I can get. I also need to cut out the wine


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

it sort of looks like this?

http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/arthro...acostraca/royslist/species.php?name=g_viridis


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

:'( he's not with us...


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that! What happened?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't know. 

I came back from the convention and my husband siad, it doesn't look to happy...


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

Its probably gone to a better place... mantis shrimp heaven... =)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am quite disappointed by the loss though.


----------

